# Kirk frame - who remembers?



## 02GF74 (11 Jan 2008)

Who remembers them? Came out in 90s, magnesium alloy frame, elevated seat stays, best picture I could find iis this:


----------



## User482 (11 Jan 2008)

I remember that they used to break with depressing monotony. Still, good news for anyone who still has one, as by definition it will have rarity value...


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2008)

I think the one who calls himself Simon L & 1/2 knows of such a a beast in road trim...


----------



## andygates (11 Jan 2008)

I _had _one! Back in the late 90s, a purple jobbie set up as a slicked-up fast street MTB. Which it was pretty rubbish at, really, the little alu stiffener in the BB casting had gone (as they do) and there was a lorra lorra flex.

Beautiful to look at though. It was called Dr Zarkov 

Alas, it got nicked around '99 from central Bristol (possibly sabotaged - it was during the first fool, er, fuel protests and I had a huge hippy flag on the back while it was parked outside work). If anyone's seen a purple Kirk with Red Hat stickers on it, it's mine!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jan 2008)

All you need to know (and more)


----------



## Alan Frame (12 Jan 2008)

I have two of these, one grey mtb and a purple jobbie.

I'm waiting for everyone else to break theirs so I end up with the sole survivors of the marque.


----------



## shooter560 (12 Jan 2008)

I had the first white racer frame in East Anglia, when they were released, after a few weeks I lent it to a mate to have a try as he fancied one, unfortunately it was stolen from his shed that night and he wasn't insured. Always wished I'd replaced it and sometimes now wish I had one, really loved its looks, individuality and personally I found it a nice bike to race on.


----------



## 02GF74 (18 Jan 2008)

never had one but seem to recall these frames were meant to be the future of biking at a teim when aluminium frames were appearing since magnesium is light and strong and in plentiful supply in the sea, albeit in a dissolved form.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jan 2008)

They come up on Ebay from time to time. Never ridden one, but I think I'd like to. They had a thing on Tomorrows World about them, where they drove over one without damaging it. And I think they were used in the TdF one year.


----------



## User482 (21 Jan 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> They come up on Ebay from time to time. Never ridden one, but I think I'd like to. They had a thing on Tomorrows World about them, where they drove over one without damaging it. And I think they were used in the TdF one year.



No-one I knew managed to _ride_ one without damaging it, let alone drive over it...


----------

